# Member dies during annual FORCE test.



## Halifax Tar (31 May 2018)

Man collapses during military fitness test

A member of the Armed Forces collapsed during a fitness test at the Stadacona Sports and Recreation Centre in Halifax on Wednesday morning.

More on link:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1574383-man-collapses-during-military-fitness-test


----------



## ModlrMike (31 May 2018)

Before this thread takes off in crazy directions...

It's likely the member had cardiac disease well proceeding his testing, and would have suffered a cardiac event at some point. 50% of cardiac events are immediately fatal. Of the remainder, only 1 in 10 survive when the event is at home or in a public place. This number doubles with immediate CPR and/or AED. Dismal statistics to be sure.

The FORCE test did not cause this member's arrest, it was one of many factors - lifestyle, smoking, family history to name a few.


----------



## Halifax Tar (31 May 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Before this thread takes off in crazy directions...
> 
> It's likely the member had cardiac disease well proceeding his testing, and would have suffered a cardiac event at some point. 50% of cardiac events are immediately fatal. Of the remainder, only 1 in 10 survive when the event is at home or in a public place. This number doubles with immediate CPR and/or AED. Dismal statistics to be sure.
> 
> The FORCE test did not cause this member's arrest, it was one of many factors - lifestyle, smoking, family history to name a few.



My intent on posting the article wasnt to try and put a cloud over the Force Test.  Simply reporting that it happened, during a Force Test.  I like the Force test, I have no issues with it.

I know a few facts about the member that are not reported in the news, and I wont say anything until it is already released to the public.  But I am wondering how you can so conclusively draw the underlined conclusion unless you were an attending paramedic, bystander, other medical professional involved in this incident or family member or close friend.  If you are one of those I 100% revert to your statement, but we have to be careful about making blanket statements before all the fact are known.


----------



## putz (31 May 2018)

Why all the speculation?  End of the day regardless of the cause a member died.  I would like to say that, personally, I would be pretty angry if he belong to my unit and people were speculating on an open forum about him.  Not to mention if there is a chance that family is on here as well.   :2c:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (31 May 2018)

Why even bother speculating, shit happens.  A friend of my family's died after he had a heart attack playing pick up hockey.  The man was in good shape by all accounts.  When they did the autopsy, it was found that a piece of plaque had broken off an artery wall and caused a plug.  A freak accident that nothing could be done about.


----------



## ModlrMike (31 May 2018)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> My intent on posting the article wasnt to try and put a cloud over the Force Test.  Simply reporting that it happened, during a Force Test.  I like the Force test, I have no issues with it.



I get that. My post was an attempt to diminish speculation rather than encourage it. Perhaps I missed my own point?


----------



## AbdullahD (31 May 2018)

May he rest in peace and the suffering is made easy for the loved ones.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 May 2018)

My deepest sympathy to this member's family and friends.



> Man collapses during military fitness test
> 
> THE CHRONICLE HERALD
> Published May 30, 2018 - 5:49pm
> ...


----------

